

How to Start an Online Business: 11,520 Free Resources for the Internet Entrepreneur - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/business/

======
vaksel
Information overload. I wish the people who did things like that took the time
to find out the best resource, and had 1 resource for everything.

Site to find a good accountant: blahblah.com Site to find a good lawyer:
blahblah.com Site to find current loan rates: blahblah.com

~~~
paraschopra
For that you always have Google. This guide is for people who would want a
comprehensive list of all the topics in a subject. And Google wouldn't suffice
at that.

~~~
vaksel
not really, most of the times you really don't know what phrase to use to find
what you are looking for. And a lot of results are crap. Google search now is
basically a way to find the site thats best at being found by Google, not
necessary the best content. Usually when I search for something that gets
spammed I don't find any good links until page 4-5.

If there was one list where the person did the groundwork to find the best
links for each category that'd be much better. I mean whatever the category
almost all the information is repeated between the links. So there is really
no reason to list 10 different links that compare an LLC to a C-Corp.

------
prashantdesale
Is there a HTML version somewhere we can read this online?

Why ask people to download and print PDF? not that you have to, but PDF's are
meant for that and there are 40 pages.

40 * number of readers who will print = Lots of paper waste.

Will check out content though.

------
paraschopra
People, please let me know how did you find the ebook. This is my first ever
ebook. :)

